#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Pipesim Course (pdf file)

## anihita

Please find the link to the PIPESIM course. A good learning kit for everyone:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thnks to the original uploaderSee More: Pipesim Course (pdf file)

----------


## Ahmed FathElbab

than you  :Smile:

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

----------


## c2h6

thanks!!

----------


## sumon emam

thanks

----------


## esar

thanks for sharing

----------


## hoangducbk

thank a lot

----------


## walid_loulou

thanks for sharing

----------


## meromashakl

> Please find the link to the PIPESIM course. A good learning kit for everyone:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thanxxxxxxxxx

----------


## pankajkanitkar

thanks a lot

----------


## zlith

thanks dude

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

See More: Pipesim Course (pdf file)

----------


## improud2b

thnks dude

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks.... very useful.

Keep on sharing !!!

----------


## tawfieq

Thanks

----------


## southli

thanks for sharing

----------


## x_man_sa2000

thanks a lot

----------


## stimulationfrac

Thank you my friend

----------


## featman

thanks

----------


## Abelardo Rondon

thanks

----------


## samuelektro

Thank you, pirobo !!

----------


## oiler_baroon

many thanks

----------


## haisam

> Please find the link to the PIPESIM course. A good learning kit for everyone:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thanks. Good work

----------


## sunooi

Thank you very much!I need it.

See More: Pipesim Course (pdf file)

----------


## combatlan

thank you!!!

----------


## fetoui

Thanks a lot

----------


## duyang1984

thanks very much

----------


## didik.setyawan

thx.

----------


## anas1980

thank you freind

----------


## hamra

Hi , some one cane help me with wellcat course .

----------


## durgraj17

thanks for sharing

----------


## srihari5043

Thanks.. dude

----------


## Josmell

It's currently that I was looking for, thank you so much!

----------


## avasama

Thank a lot. ver usefull post!!!

----------


## mouse

Thank a lot  :Cocksure:

----------


## muegrob

Thank you so much  :Eagerness: 

See More: Pipesim Course (pdf file)

----------


## Ibrahim23

Thank you thank you

----------


## Polymer

Thanx!

----------


## GTRacing911

thanks for sharing, man

----------


## humbertito

Muchas Gracias!

----------


## maldave

Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## samuelektro

I am looking for PIPESIM Gas Field Production Operations Course .. 

Anybody might help me?

----------


## samuelektro

I am looking for PIPESIM Gas Field Production Operations Course .. 

Anybody might help me?

----------


## putramelato

hi guys,
i want to learn about pipesim but i do not have it. does anyone want to help me? my email putramelato@gmail.com

----------


## reservoir_re

Many thanks!

----------


## khaled1979

thank you

----------


## wolf

Thank you so much for the share!

----------


## zerrouki

thanks a lot

See More: Pipesim Course (pdf file)

----------


## reheemsm2006

Many Thanks.

----------


## metalerosalvaje

Thanks!!!

----------


## zinyukov

The link is dead. Could anybody reshare it pls?

----------


## fered

Hi Forum,
Pipesim 2018 full working now with me. Ready to share.
Some other applications like Eclipse 2018, Kappa 5.2, CMG 2018 and ... are also available.
I will be happy if you interested in exchange. follow me on this address: 
tnudefski@gmail.com
Regards,

----------


## duyang1984

thks

----------


## ekristianto

Link is invalid

----------


## corex

I need Pipesim 2019.
I have petrel 2018, Olga 2018, Kappa 5.2, for exchange.
karencorex@gmail.com

----------


## ArnoldKinkweiser

many thanks!!

----------


## kancumaniseng

The link is dead, can anyone reupload it? Many thanks..

----------

